

A better GitHub profile - mrmrs
http://Http://mrmrs.io/profile

======
Jimmed
Correct link: [http://mrmrs.io/profile/](http://mrmrs.io/profile/)

So, when I fixed the link, it shows my name, my profile picture, and then my
repos three times.

"Better" might not be the word for this. How about "different"?

------
luastoned
Link is missing :, thus dead.

